# Mane and Tail detangler



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I moved your thread for you, and I dont have any advice for you, Neeko always goes to the groomers....good luck..... When I do bathe him, I just use a shampoo...


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Neeko13 said:


> I moved your thread for you, and I dont have any advice for you, Neeko always goes to the groomers....good luck..... When I do bathe him, I just use a shampoo...


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You shouldn't need the detangler after bathing but it may come in handy for you when you do touch up brushing or regular brushing.

ETA: Another option would be to mix some conditioner with water in a bottle, you can spray it on before brushing, works like a detangler.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I've never used detangler on my Goldens


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You shouldn't need the detangler after bathing but it may come in handy for you when you do touch up brushing or regular brushing.
> 
> ETA: Another option would be to mix some conditioner with water in a bottle, you can spray it on before brushing, works like a detangler.


Thanks! He really hates to be brushed. I thought maybe detangler would make brushing more comfortable. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

I bought the Mane and Tail shampoo and conditioner. Oh my word! What a difference it makes. He is so much easier to brush, his coat gleams and feels even softer than it did before. He still hates to be brushed. If he's not eating something appropriate, he'll eat me! Ouch! Good thing he's cute.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

What type of brush are you using? Maybe there is a better option that won't upset him so much? At my grooming salon, we used an undercoat rake to get most of the undercoat (like this one: https://amzn.to/2EPlLeo) and finished with a greyhound comb and a quick blow with the blowdryer for any loose hair hanging around.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

My secret weapon for the long fuzzy bits is a human wet brush. 
Can get them on amazon or some retail places. 
I use one on the kids too as it’s a great detaingler. Not so great at pulling out undercoat. 
Penny will sit and let me brush her for as long as I’ll do it then paw me to keep going. As soon as I get a dog brush ou she goes and hides in her crate


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

FURgirl said:


> What type of brush are you using? Maybe there is a better option that won't upset him so much? At my grooming salon, we used an undercoat rake to get most of the undercoat (like this one: https://amzn.to/2EPlLeo) and finished with a greyhound comb and a quick blow with the blowdryer for any loose hair hanging around.


I have this one as well as a shedding blade. Asher is a funny dog. He hates to be brushed but he'll let me vacuum his fur. Go figure.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Gleepers said:


> My secret weapon for the long fuzzy bits is a human wet brush.
> Can get them on amazon or some retail places.
> I use one on the kids too as it’s a great detaingler. Not so great at pulling out undercoat.
> Penny will sit and let me brush her for as long as I’ll do it then paw me to keep going. As soon as I get a dog brush ou she goes and hides in her crate


I put a couple in my Amazon cart for my girls. I'll use one for Asher and see how he likes it. If he likes it, I'll get him his own. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Good luck. 
Hope he likes it.


----------



## happybears (Jun 1, 2020)

hahuston said:


> I have this one as well as a shedding blade. Asher is a funny dog. He hates to be brushed but he'll let me vacuum his fur. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an older thread, but this rake actually catches my boy's fur in it's pins and pulls it. I exchanged it for the furminator rake that has a single row of rotating pins. There are similar rakes out there as well. The rotating pins have made all the difference in the world for my golden's comfort! And somehow, most of the undercoat/fur actually stays on the rake and doesn't redistribute on him even without spritizing or cleaning after each pass.


----------

